# Dangerous tree



## Treetom (Aug 21, 2010)

95' white pine infested with termites. August 17, 2010 Treetom News.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Treetom#p/a/u/0/DcO3K3t8HLo


----------



## flushcut (Aug 21, 2010)

You should tell the idiots running the chipper to get some PPE before OSHA comes and rapes you! Nice work otherwise.


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw the idiots running the chipper and wondered if they were taped while they were taking a little break or something... How do you keep a job working like that?


----------



## TheKnot (Aug 22, 2010)

real nice vid thanks i like the tip full of tremites, as far as osha comming i wouldn't worry all that much 30 years in construction showed me many dangerous scaffolds supported by rocks and sticks 60 ft high have gone that way for months . Now mind me i only cut firewood for myself and friends and it my be diffrent in your field but in the building trade they don't care .


----------



## CollinHoward (Aug 25, 2010)

Another common misconception is that a tree swaying in the wind is dangerous. In fact, trees moving gently with the breeze are not necessarily unstable at all – they're simply trying to absorb the wind’s energy with subtle movement. If the branches didn’t sway, they would snap.

Rather than watching the swaying branches, look closely at the ground around the tree trunk for a clearer indication of any problems. If, on a windy day, you can spot signs of ground movement (‘heave’) or cracking, there may be genuine cause for concern. Look for raised soil opposite to the tree's natural lean, which could indicate uprooting.

Similarly, if a tree is precariously overhanging a road or building, don’t hesitate in seeking the advice of a professional tree surgeon or arboriculturist. Most commonly the tree will not have to be removed in its entirety – just the limbs causing the potential danger.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 26, 2010)

your climber cut a bypass dutchman on both face cuts of the top and the next cut shown.. made no difference in the outcome, but shows he needs some training.. making the top cut first is a good way to avoid this, especially when working on spikes, where the far side of the face is hard to see..


----------



## Treetom (Aug 27, 2010)

*Love that logger lingo*

Daniel, In our discussion before topping the tree I empasized that the climber not cut a notch that would put excessive pressure on the trunk. Any suggestions you have for effectively accomplishing this our welcome.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 27, 2010)

Good video Tom, I always enjoy watching your work.


----------



## PineFever (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice Video. Really nice equipment too!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 27, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Good video Tom, I always enjoy watching your work.



Thanks, Nails. I actually had the POV mounted on a helmet for this job. Forgot the wrist remote control, though. I've got some 100 ft pines coming up next week I'll try it out on.


----------

